# Almost Finished PVC Rod Holder/Outriggers



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

My Step Son Matt and I got my project almost done today. I still need to add the flag poles. They will go where the short white poles are. After we glued the PVC together it was solid as a rock but I still opted to add Self Starting Stainless Screws. The screws were added where I felt the load was the heaviest.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't mean to ask a stupid question but why do the rod holders face in?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

andrethegiant said:


> Don't mean to ask a stupid question but why do the rod holders face in?


Probably cause it makes his rods easier to grab.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

andrethegiant said:


> Don't mean to ask a stupid question but why do the rod holders face in?


I tried it like others I had seen on the forum, but was not happy with the height and the movement. I needed to lower it to make it more stable. When I did that I had to reverse it so the rods would not hit me in the back. I can grab them while seated. Not a stupid question at all. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

tank banger said:


> Looks nice!


Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You must have chimp arms! No way I could reach a rod way back there!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> You must have chimp arms! No way I could reach a rod way back there!


Now that's funny!!! I can grab the rod from over my head... not at the reel. LOL


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice, i am always thinking of ways to make things easyier/work better also! NICE!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

And what if you roll? I dont want rods with hooks over my head if I roll!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you tried it out yet? Interesting concept going the other way, one negative is that you won't really be able to cast I don't think? Sometimes this is one of those things that you'd never think would work but ends up being awesome. 

Let us know how it works after a couple trips.


----------

